# travelling to europe with Argentinian children



## stacey666

I am a British citizen married to an Argentinian and living in Argentina. we have two children born in Argentina and I wish to travel to Europe with them for a month to visit English relatives. 
my husband wont be coming with us as relations are strained between him and my mum. he has told me I need his permission to take the children out of the country for a holiday and is unwilling to give me permission due to the issues mentioned.
do i need his permission to take the children with me? they have British and Argentinian passports, and have both their father´s surname and my surname on the passports.
we are still married and still together so there is no custody issues.
any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## _shel

Officially yes. You can and should be asked for evidence that you have permission from the other parent if they are not with you. 
International child abduction laws compel signatory countries to do so, which includes all of Europe and the UK. 
Only a handful of countries are not signatory, mainly middle eastern & China.


----------



## stacey666

Thank you Shel for replying. Does he have any legal right to prevent the children from seeing their family in Europe do you know?


----------



## _shel

Legal right sounds odd but yes if he doesn't want the children travelling out of the country without him yes but if they came to visit you no.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

stacey666 said:


> Thank you Shel for replying. Does he have any legal right to prevent the children from seeing their family in Europe do you know?


I'm very sorry for your situation and hope you can resolve it, but this is another lesson for starry-eyed lovers, usually female, who fall in love with foreigners, and then find themselves trapped by their former lovers. Sad tale.


----------



## solcita

While your children are minors, in order to travel outside Argentina, they need an authorization AS LONG AS THEY don't travel with BOTH parents.
In the case of traveling with only ONE parent, they need the authorization. You can get it almost for free with a judge, HOWEVER, your spouse has to be willing to sign it.

It's not about "you marrying a foreigner", we see many cases of parents taking their kids to their origin country (with the Argentinean parent signing the permition) and never coming back... so the Argentinean parent has to travel to said country and start legal actions... it's not about him taking your kids as prisioners or anything. It does suck the fact that he is preventing you from taking your kids to visit your relatives, I hope he comes into his senses...

If not, tell him you will pay your mother the ticket to visit them in Argentina, I bet he'd prefer for you guys to travel!

Best of lucks.


----------



## BMLock

Wow, I really hope you get to take them with you


----------

